# I START MY EMT CLASS IN 1 WEEK!!! any advice?



## paramedichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today has been THE BEST day of my life so far. At 6:30 this morning I went down to the ambulance building and met with my instructors and fellow classmates before I start my class next week. There are 4 of us now; 1 dropped entry into the program for no reason last Friday. So that means even more 1 on 1 time with the instructor

I was the first student to show up (I'm first to everything, usually) so I went in and had a look around at the ambulances, equipment and everything else. About 15 minutes after I got there the other students all came in in 1 group. I hate to be critical but that is goign to be 1 tough bunch to work with. Hard headed, obnoxious, egotistical, the works. I stood there for a minute getting to know them and took a second to create a mental profile of each of their personalities. Then our main instructor came in and told us who he was, what he was here for, etc. The subsequent openings of the front door brought our other instructors and staff. 

After about an hour of yakking he directed us over to the office part of the building so the secretary could confirm all our info, etc. Next it was over to the uniform department to get our uniforms. Nothing fancy, just navy blue EMT pants, white button up shirt and a seat belt cutter in a pouch to go on our belts. Once everybody was ready they loaded us all up into a ford van and drove us to the hospital to get bloodwork and tox screening done. When we came back they paired up 2 students with 1 Medic and took us out in 2 separate ambulances to get a feel for things (we went out of service during this time).  When we got back to the base we were released and told we could leave, but I stayed.

My instructor saw me still out in the bay looking over the new Braun SuperChiefXL and came out to ask me why I hadn't left yet. I said, "Well sir I was just checking out the unit I will be riding in whenever we do clinicals." He laughed and said, "So you think this is gonna be your unit, eh?" I said, "Well I don't see why not." He said, "Well, if you are going to be the student in charge of this rig, let's get you a lesson on its function and operation."  I watched as he opened up the back doors and then flipped the power shutdown on the rig to make sure I didn't turn anything on. He said. "Step up in there, it's all yours"   I jumped up in there and tore that thing a new one- every cabinet, compartment, and crevice got emptied out and looked over. After about half an hour I was done and then proceeded to put things back the way they were. So that was another lesson. All those years of Tetris finally came to be of help. 

I was starved after we got things packed away again so I bid goodbye and dove into taco bell on the way home. I think I have already started to get used to my instructor. The others I'm not sure about though. 

Back to the subject of the thread, do you guys have any advice for me concerning my course? Any help would mena the world to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't fail and don't kill anyone.



That's all you ever need to succeed.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure your of background, but for anyone who is used to post-secondary education, you need to quickly forget how to think critically.  Well not really, but you need to take everything your told for face value, this is not a class to learn why, it is a class to learn how to.  Think of it more like elementary school... you are learning how to with little (more like no) theory.  Memorize what the correct answer is to the questions at the end of the chapter, those are the questions on the test.  It may be frustrating to some of you, it is to me, but you will at least learn some basic skills.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres some advice


Shut up and listen


Don't be the annoying kid in class.


Seems to be lacking in the past few EMT classes I've helped out in.


----------



## spisco85 (Jul 21, 2009)

Read the chapters, ask questions for clarification, study your practical sheets.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Heres some advice
> 
> 
> Shut up and listen
> ...



Good point... don't be Mr. Know-It-All... that title is for the paramedics (lol).  Don't ask a billion hypothetical questions that involve highly improbably scenarios that irritate the rest of the class and take up the little time you have for class anyway (by all means ask questions if you actually need assistance regarding what you are learning).  Don't be the kid who shoves an NPA down his own nose.  DON'T try to copy down the power point slides word for word, then when the slide changes shout "can you go back please" (the power point is a condensed version of the condensed version of a condensed book as it is... just read the chapters and outline from there if you need to).  Read your chapter ahead of time... this way you do not need to ask what something is that everyone who did read already knows.  If you sleep through class... drop the class!  Do not argue with the instructor about why the answer "should have not been counted wrong".  Do not turn in your Vital Signs practice sheet with a whole bunch of 98.6, 70, 16, 120/80 entries.  ummm... anything else???


----------



## emtbill (Jul 21, 2009)

You really want some advice to help you succeed? Ok, you really need to try to calm down. I don't know you personally, but you've made several of these types of posts and it's pretty clear you're very eager to start your class. That's good, often eager students who want to learn make the best EMS providers, but don't catch an acute case of wackeritis. I've precepted several students like that who about go into SVT every time the tones drop and they end up being more of a danger than a help because they are so excited. Don't be that student. Just be calm. Sometimes it takes some time for the initial rush of excitement in using the flashy lights and whoop whoops to wear off. Every call in EMS is not your emergency and you have to always be level headed to be of any assistance. Even before BSI and scene safety comes you own preparedness. Always be collective and methodic, or your training will be worthless and you won't learn anything new in class.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 21, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today has been THE BEST day of my life so far. At 6:30 this morning I went down to the ambulance building and met with my instructors and fellow classmates before I start my class next week. There are 4 of us now; 1 dropped entry into the program for no reason last Friday. So that means even more 1 on 1 time with the instructor
> 
> I was the first student to show up (I'm first to everything, usually) so I went in and had a look around at the ambulances, equipment and everything else. About 15 minutes after I got there the other students all came in in 1 group. I hate to be critical but that is goign to be 1 tough bunch to work with. Hard headed, obnoxious, egotistical, the works. *I stood there for a minute getting to know them and took a second to create a mental profile of each of their personalities.* Then our main instructor came in and told us who he was, what he was here for, etc. The subsequent openings of the front door brought our other instructors and staff.
> 
> ...



Im not going to lie to you that comment is a little disturbing,  try to remember this is EMT class not Survivor.


----------



## phabib (Jul 21, 2009)

Study. Do the reading and you'll be fine. Start on your practical sheets early so you have them memorized by the time you get tested.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2009)

> I START MY EMT CLASS IN 1 WEEK!!! any advice?



Calm down.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 21, 2009)

My best advice would be don't restrict yourself to your textbook.  Consider signing up for college level A&P, pharm, patho and Englsh (at the very least, do A&P), read a medical journal once in a while, write down what you do not understand and research it online (no Wikipedia, MD does not count!), see if you can spend a shift or two at the hospital (outside of the time you are required to) in ED/CCU/ICU observing/finding things out.  Do SOMETHING so you don't become one of those people who knows nothing but what is written in his textbooks, which is great for the what and how but doesn't really go into the "why".

People are going to count on you with thier lives, they have media-driven expectations you can save the dead and know everything they are on about back to front!  If they say to you "I am on a beta blocker which causes negative chronotropic and inotropic cardiac effects  because I had an anterior acute myocardial infarction which required a 12 lead ECG, thrombolysis and a stent in the circumflex coronary artery" they expect you to go "ah yes that makes sense!" and understand what all that means ... if you look at them with the glazed over, salavating post-maloxon administration look they'll think "OMG this guy has no idea what he is on about? Why am I being treated by somebody who has no idea what is wrong with me?!!"

Best of luck and always strive to learn more! B)


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

> I hate to be critical but that is goign to be 1 tough bunch to work with. Hard headed, obnoxious, egotistical, the works. I stood there for a minute getting to know them and took a second to create a mental profile of each of their personalities.



You sound judgemental, drop the attitude because judgemental people are not needed in EMS. They probably thought the same thing about you.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 21, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today has been THE BEST day of my life so far. At 6:30 this morning I went down to the ambulance building and met with my instructors and fellow classmates before I start my class next week. There are 4 of us now; 1 dropped entry into the program for no reason last Friday. So that means even more 1 on 1 time with the instructor
> 
> I was the first student to show up (I'm first to everything, usually) so I went in and had a look around at the ambulances, equipment and everything else. About 15 minutes after I got there the other students all came in in 1 group. I hate to be critical but that is goign to be 1 tough bunch to work with. Hard headed, obnoxious, egotistical, the works. I stood there for a minute getting to know them and took a second to create a mental profile of each of their personalities. Then our main instructor came in and told us who he was, what he was here for, etc. The subsequent openings of the front door brought our other instructors and staff.
> 
> ...



Calm down and don't judge people, that will loose you all respect real quick 

Start reading up on a&p that will help you alot


----------



## Hockey (Jul 21, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Im not going to lie to you that comment is a little disturbing,  try to remember this is EMT class not Survivor.




I didn't even catch that.



Funny, you may think that about them, but they have probably a lot more they think about YOU


Wear the tin foil!


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 21, 2009)

I got some insightful advice from a friend before I started my class:

Don't puke.


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2009)

> I START MY EMT CLASS IN 1 WEEK!!!



lucky <_<



> any advice?



I would suggest not failing the class


----------



## EMTguy69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: I START MY EMT CLASS IN 1 WEEK*

I'm glad your eager to start, and excited about your new career.....

My tip to you is....READ, READ, READ!!!! Start working on your skills...it's very important....One of the things my instructor told us when I was in EMT school was...."80% of the calls that you'll get will be Medical Emergencies, the other 20% will be Trauma"  Learn you medical emergencies like the back of your hand, it will help you when you take the National Exam.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 21, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> Back to the subject of the thread, do you guys have any advice for me concerning my course? Any help would mena the world to me. Thanks guys.




Calm down and study hard.
Don't worry about your classmates.
Take it easy... concentrate and you'll do well.


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 21, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> I'm glad your eager to start, and excited about your new career.....
> 
> My tip to you is....READ, READ, READ!!!! Start working on your skills...it's very important....One of the things my instructor told us when I was in EMT school was...."80% of the calls that you'll get will be Medical Emergencies, the other 20% will be Trauma"  Learn you medical emergencies like the back of your hand, it will help you when you take the National Exam.
> 
> Good luck!!!!



You didn't account for the B.S.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 22, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> I got some insightful advice from a friend before I started my class:
> 
> Don't puke.



Everyone pukes, just dont puke on me............or the patient.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Everyone pukes, just dont puke on me............or the patient.



Or me please.


----------



## kkhartzog (Jul 22, 2009)

just take in all the knowledge you can. When I went through my class i studied the book and learned alot from it. But I also learned alot from my teachers. Most teachers have had their own experience so ask them about it. And when it comes to doing the hands on and your not understanding it ask your teachers to show you how they would do it. ^_^ i hope i helped


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 22, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Everyone pukes, just dont puke on me............or the patient.



Heh, only time I puked, was because I was working with the flu...


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys. I thought about the other students and decided that if they would want to be decent and maybe develop a friendship or two then I'd be sociable. But, if they start crap and give me problems then the heck with them; I'm here to learn how to care for the pt., not argue and worry about what other ppl think. But, I will give them a fair chance, because that's how I am. by the way, I went and purchased myself a little celebratory gift yesterday: they said we would be responsible for supplies and equip. if we didn't like what they gave us, and they gave me a crappy stethescope, so at the advice of my aunt I went and got me a Littmann! And, they said that the scope around the neck is a strangulation hazard, so I got myself one of the holders that you can wear that holds it at your side.


----------



## phabib (Jul 22, 2009)

Think of the other students as a crappy partner on your rig. You have to work things out with them for your job. Make it work. 

Don't go too crazy on the equipment front. You're more than set now for the entire course.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> thanks for the advice guys. I thought about the other students and decided that if they would want to be decent and maybe develop a friendship or two then I'd be sociable. But, if they start crap and give me problems then the heck with them; I'm here to learn how to care for the pt., not argue and worry about what other ppl think. But, I will give them a fair chance, because that's how I am. by the way, I went and purchased myself a little celebratory gift yesterday: they said we would be responsible for supplies and equip. if we didn't like what they gave us, and they gave me a crappy stethescope, so at the advice of my aunt I went and got me a Littmann! *And, they said that the scope around the neck is a strangulation hazard,* so I got myself one of the holders that you can wear that holds it at your side.




No they didn't


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I went and purchased myself a little celebratory gift yesterday: they said we would be responsible for supplies and equip. if we didn't like what they gave us, and they gave me a crappy stethescope, so at the advice of my aunt I went and got me a Littmann!



Oh boy..
*facepalm*

It doesn't matter what stethoscope you have, if you don't know how to use it.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> thanks for the advice guys. I thought about the other students and decided that if they would want to be decent and maybe develop a friendship or two then I'd be sociable. But, if they start crap and give me problems then the heck with them; I'm here to learn how to care for the pt., not argue and worry about what other ppl think. But, I will give them a fair chance, because that's how I am. by the way, I went and purchased myself a little celebratory gift yesterday: they said we would be responsible for supplies and equip. if we didn't like what they gave us, and they gave me a crappy stethescope, so at the advice of my aunt I went and got me a Littmann! *And, they said that the scope around the neck is a strangulation hazard, so I got myself one of the holders that you can wear that holds it at your side*.



seriously thats what the cargo pocket is for and I after I pull it out of my pocket on a call it goes on my neck lol... also I keep a roll of tape on mine, comes in handy


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> thanks for the advice guys. I thought about the other students and decided that if they would want to be decent and maybe develop a friendship or two then I'd be sociable. But, if they start crap and give me problems then the heck with them; I'm here to learn how to care for the pt., not argue and worry about what other ppl think. But, I will give them a fair chance, because that's how I am. by the way, I went and purchased myself a little celebratory gift yesterday: they said we would be responsible for supplies and equip. if we didn't like what they gave us, and they gave me a crappy stethescope, so at the advice of my aunt I went and got me a Littmann! And, they said that the scope around the neck is a strangulation hazard, so I got myself one of the holders that you can wear that holds it at your side.



You're going to have to get along with your classmates, kid.  My classmates were pretty uptight the first couple of days of class but it was mainly because we didn't know each other yet and it took us a little bit to figure each other out.  Now we all get along great and I hope to work with at least a couple of them in the future.  Also, I find it hard to believe that anyone told you that a scope around your next would strangle you.  If that's the case then why does every EMT and medic I know keep their around their neck at any given time?  As for the brand of scope, it doesn't really matter.  As long as you can hear breath sounds and the heartbeat then that's all that matters.  I also concur with what someone else said:  Keep the thing in your cargo pocket when you're not using it.  Seriously, it fits just right and looks a lot better than having another pouch on your belt.  

But, hey, it's your money... although you could have just given it to me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

I do have a friend who was choked when a psych pt grabbed his scope. Needless to say he just tosses it over his shoulder now. I keep mine in the truck, usually hanging on the crash netting. There is NO WAY IN HELL I would ever wear a "holster" to carry my 'scope. Holy smoke. The abuse that would rain down on that person from the crews here would be awe inspiring.

And BTW, a stethoscope is only as good as the person using it. Learn how to use yours. Ask plenty of questions. When you're doing your ED rotations and an pt with airway issues comes in, ask to listen to the lungs. When you hear something you don't understand, ask a nurse or a medic. Most will take the time to educate you. Learn what you're listening to and don't fall into the trap of calling anything other than normal breath sounds "junky". (One of my pet peeves.)

And since you spent your money on a good scope, treasure it and keep it through your career. From the sounds of it, you're either gonna be a paramedic by the time you're 20, or you'll spend so much money on 'scope holsters and whacker belts attachments that you'll be broke and won't be able to afford medic school!


----------



## Ditchmedic (Jul 23, 2009)

*starting your medic class*

Congratulations, much of what was needed has been said.  As an instructor I give you this advise: Listen, take notes, when practical time comes offer to go first if nobody steps forward.  When you get to ride alongs and hospital rounds, make yourself useful.  Obnoxious no-it-alls can be fixed by not passing the "affective" aspects of the class.  You are currently below ground zero. Passing your class is a beginning, not the end.  Good luck.


----------



## imurphy (Jul 23, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> I'm glad your eager to start, and excited about 80% of the calls that you'll get will be Medical Emergencies, the other 20% will be Trauma"



Not to forget when you finish, check which company to work for. And where in the company you're going.

Not to be too blunt, but employers may look at "Teenager, new ticket, Inter-Facility Transport only. "


----------



## rpal1211 (Jul 23, 2009)

Study and keep up with the work. Judging by your enthusiasm, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 23, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I hate to be critical but that is goign to be 1 tough bunch to work with. Hard headed, obnoxious, egotistical, the works. I stood there for a minute getting to know them and took a second to create a mental profile of each of their personalities.



Hate to break it to you, but it's not the cub scouts any more. It's a personality very common amongst EMS folks, not all though. 

Plus I'm really wondering what you're basing all this on, you strike me as someone who really doesn't have a ton of life experience under your belt.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 23, 2009)

rmellish said:


> Hate to break it to you, but it's not the cub scouts any more. It's a personality very common amongst EMS folks, not all though.
> 
> Plus I'm really wondering what you're basing all this on, you strike me as someone who really doesn't have a ton of life experience under your belt.



Would you rather EMS folks to have personalities more like cub scouts?


----------



## rmellish (Jul 23, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Would you rather EMS folks to have personalities more like cub scouts?



Not sure where you're getting that from. 

All I'm saying is that I work with a lot of people which seem to have that personality. Heck, I'm probably one of them.


----------



## Durchii (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't be discouraged when you mess something up. You will completely destroy the rest of your class experience, as well as your Clinicals, if you decide to let your emotions get in the way. You are new to true BLS, you are going to screw up a few times. Learn from it and move on.

_Don't_ be discouraged either by people telling you to calm down, either. You're very excited about getting into EMS and it's terrific that you're interested in the curriculum thus far. Just focus on everything and be as excited as you want... but when it's appropriate. When you're in class, or in the field, be calm, speak slowly, clearly and distinctly and act professionally. Also, try and avoid making every conversation with your family and friends about the "wicked cool" TA you saw last night. It's amazing to you, dull and/or disturbing to them most of the time. I learned that lesson real quickly.

Read your Practical Worksheets and memorize them back and forth. When I first took my Basic Course, I found myself with all the information I needed to provide emergency care, but little sense of order with what they wanted during my Practicals. I literally had to cram the final night to fit it all in, and I still ended up taking my Trauma Assessment twice due to not saying 'Scene Safe? Good. BSI has been taken.). Even if you don't know how to perform proper spinal immobilization yet, know where it fits on the list.

Anatomy and Physiology is the main course of any medical profession. Have a good grasp on it, and you will be ahead of the curve.

Lastly, and most importantly, good luck. You'll do great!

P.S. I bought a new Stethoscope and BP Cuff my first week too (Mostly due to the fact that they did not issue us either of them for use outside of class). You're new to EMS, you're excited, I sympathize. Just don't buy an entire Jump Bag for your car ("Just in case!") before you even know how to use it. And, also, don't take your brand new Littmann with you during your Ambulance Clinicals. You _will_ be chastised for it by your Medic and, in almost all likelihood, lose it.


----------

